# Tongue weight



## larlarsa (Apr 22, 2009)

How do i know my trailer tongue weight,my boat is 14Ft alumi with 20hp.


----------



## phased (Apr 22, 2009)

If I am able to lift the tongue by hand I use my bathroom scales. They register 300 lbs. My 1542 with a 20hp is less than 200lbs.


----------



## ben2go (Apr 22, 2009)

I agree with the bathroom scale technique.Your tongue weight should be between 100 and 200 pounds.If it's more you should move the axle forward.If it's not possible to move the axle,then off load some gear into the tow vehicle,and shift some weight to the back of the boat.


----------



## Zum (Apr 22, 2009)

ben2go said:


> I agree with the bathroom scale technique.Your tongue weight should be between 100 and 200 pounds.If it's more you should move the axle forward.If it's not possible to move the axle,then off load some gear into the tow vehicle,and shift some weight to the back of the boat.


Umm,you can also move the boat winch(if theres room)forward/back to keep your tongue weight around 10% of the total weight of what your towing.(trailer,boat motor,etc.)


----------

